# Swissvax lotus speed quick seal



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Just come across this from Swissvax......anyone tried it yet ?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Saw it on Ebay yesterday


----------



## tt509 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes it's good


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes i have tried it although called 'Lotos Speed'.

Leaves a fresh gloss finish which is like silk. I have used Lots of QD's and i think it fits in the range quite nicely. I would say it is slightly better than Zaino Z8 for finish, however having only applied it on Monday i can't comment on durability.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeh I bought some too. It's alright but i expected more from it. I tested it against DefWax QD Pro and the QD Pro is streets ahead on the water behaviour front. Too soon to comment on durability.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Brilliant Stuff, have used it every week for the last month.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Billio said:


> Yeh I bought some too. It's alright but i expected more from it. I tested it against DefWax QD Pro and the QD Pro is streets ahead on the water behaviour front. Too soon to comment on durability.


Not used the Swissvax stuff but the Def Wax QD Pro is amazing, a real game changer of a product, completely blows bsd and the likes out of the water:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

a real game changer?..i dont know.
Kamikaze over coat make the qd pro feel like yesterday news.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

ronwash said:


> a real game changer?..i dont know.
> Kamikaze over coat make the qd pro feel like yesterday news.


I've heard KOC is very good but also read that it's designed to provide a hydrophobic boost to coatings and heard that it doesn't last too long on a waxed finish. QD Pro works vey well on both i've found.....i wouldnt describe it as game changing but it is noticeably good, boosts appearance and flake pop and sheets water very quickly. I currently have it on one side of my van and when I return after a wet journey and hose it down, the QD Pro'd side just sheds the dirt.
I just felt a bit peeved by the Swissvax offering, it's top money and I expected so much more.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Youre right regarding the SV qd.
But you should try over coat,it can perform as a top up for Kamikaze coatings,but it can perform as a TRUE spray sealant,and provide protection and a unmatched hydrophobic properties for MONTHS,and thats from first hand use.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Tried it,it's good but... too Pricey in my opinion there are better products to be had at more of a reasonable price,Sonax BSD just to name one.SJ.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

ronwash said:


> Youre right regarding the SV qd.
> But you should try over coat,it can perform as a top up for Kamikaze coatings,but it can perform as a TRUE spray sealant,and provide protection and a unmatched hydrophobic properties for MONTHS,and thats from first hand use.


So have you seen this length of durability when used over a wax.the majority of the cars I maintain are waxed and at £60 for 250ml it ain't cheap.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Billio said:


> So have you seen this length of durability when used over a wax.the majority of the cars I maintain are waxed and at £60 for 250ml it ain't cheap.


Id never apply it over a wax,but ive seen both on a clean paint,so far,over coat kicks Dwax on durability and more on water behavior.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Should ****ing hope so at £60


----------



## martinh (Jul 7, 2014)

Regarding Lotus Speed I'm slightly confused by info on bottle versus swissvax website. Bottle says speed detailing spray, the website talks about it being a seal. So is it a replacement for Quick Finish or Nano Express? Do I use it before or after wax or both?
Anyone a swissvax detailer who can advise please. Cheers


----------

